# Office 2010 & Windows 10 problem



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

My wife has a Lenovo laptop that had System 7 on it and Office 2010. Everything worked correctly. She asked me to load 10 on it about a month ago and I did. Since then she's had several problems with the Office suite. The worst problem that I just can't seem to fix is in Word. She starts typing and after a couple lines the word processor stalls and she has to wait to continue. I can remember this happening on older versions and it was usually because of not having enough RAM. 

Her laptop, an Ideapad, has 8 GB of Ram which should be plenty to run Word, I would think. Does anybody have any ideas about how I can get the word processor to run correctly? I've defragmented the HDD, cleaned out all the old files, can't think of what else to do. It did run correctly before I loaded 10, so I can only assume that 10 is causing some problem that just eludes me.

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> My wife has a Lenovo laptop that had System 7 on it and Office 2010. Everything worked correctly. She asked me to load 10 on it about a month ago and I did. Since then she's had several problems with the Office suite. The worst problem that I just can't seem to fix is in Word. She starts typing and after a couple lines the word processor stalls and she has to wait to continue. I can remember this happening on older versions and it was usually because of not having enough RAM.
> 
> Her laptop, an Ideapad, has 8 GB of Ram which should be plenty to run Word, I would think. Does anybody have any ideas about how I can get the word processor to run correctly? I've defragmented the HDD, cleaned out all the old files, can't think of what else to do. It did run correctly before I loaded 10, so I can only assume that 10 is causing some problem that just eludes me.
> 
> ...


Since you loaded Win 10, have you checked for updates ? The Office 10 might need an update ?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Office 2010 should work with all builds of Windows 10.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

One thing to check is to see if some of Office's "Add-ins" are the problem. Open word, then go to File, then Options and click on Add-ins. Try turning some of them off. One particularly finicky creature there is the Bluetooth add-in. Had problems with that before, but under Windows 7.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Since you loaded Win 10, have you checked for updates ? The Office 10 might need an update ?


No, I'll do that. She's on her way to Pittsburgh with the computer at the moment.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Office 10 should work with all builds of Windows 10.


Office 2010?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> One thing to check is to see if some of Office's "Add-ins" are the problem. Open word, then go to File, then Options and click on Add-ins. Try turning some of them off. One particularly finicky creature there is the Bluetooth add-in. Had problems with that before, but under Windows 7.


Thanx, when she reaches her destination I'll call her and try to explain that.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> Office 2010?
> 
> Rich


Typo, my bad.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

My problem with Windows 10 was the taskbar on the desktop. Nothing on it would work. Start Menu wouldnt pop up or Cortana.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> My wife has a Lenovo laptop that had System 7 on it and Office 2010. Everything worked correctly. She asked me to load 10 on it about a month ago and I did. Since then she's had several problems with the Office suite. The worst problem that I just can't seem to fix is in Word. She starts typing and after a couple lines the word processor stalls and she has to wait to continue. I can remember this happening on older versions and it was usually because of not having enough RAM.
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> Rich


Have you run the Office Repair Utility yet?

(Under Control Panel, select Programs, then Uninstall and then select Office. You'll see an option to Change (or Repair)).

See if that helps.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Typo, my bad.


Figured that, just wanted to make sure.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Have you run the Office Repair Utility yet?
> 
> (Under Control Panel, select Programs, then Uninstall and then select Office. You'll see an option to Change (or Repair)).
> 
> See if that helps.


Thanx, didn't even know it existed. Gotta wait for her to get home from Pittsburgh, I'll never be able to talk her thru all this on the phone.

Riich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Thanx, didn't even know it existed. Gotta wait for her to get home from Pittsburgh, I'll never be able to talk her thru all this on the phone.
> 
> Riich


I just got this today on my Lenovo laptop. It is the keyboard and mouse input device maker on my Lenovo and possibly yours. it might help with the typing problem.

• ELAN driver update for ELAN Input Device.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If Jimmy's driver update doesn't help, there is also this new utility Microsoft has published:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=36852

(Note: Doesn't give you an option as to where to install)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I just got this today on my Lenovo laptop. It is the keyboard and mouse input device maker on my Lenovo and possibly yours. it might help with the typing problem.
> 
> • ELAN driver update for ELAN Input Device.


I'll try that when she gets home. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> If Jimmy's driver update doesn't help, there is also this new utility Microsoft has published:
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=36852
> 
> (Note: Doesn't give you an option as to where to install)


Great! One of these things has to work. She's staying at her sister's house and her sister's husband is pretty good on a computer, for all I know he might have fixed the problem already. That would be great for me, I hate screwing around with other people's computers. I'm already getting blamed for downloading Win 10, which she asked me to do.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I'll try that when she gets home. Thanx.
> 
> Rich


It will most likely install it the next time the computer is re-started.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

So, my wife gets home and suddenly her computer is working perfectly. She did nothing to it. I don't know what to say except thanx to all who responded. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Have you run the Office Repair Utility yet?
> 
> (Under Control Panel, select Programs, then Uninstall and then select Office. You'll see an option to Change (or Repair)).
> 
> See if that helps.


My wife couldn't get Windows Live Mail to work, did what you suggested and it now work. Many thanx from both of us.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> My wife couldn't get Windows Live Mail to work, did what you suggested and it now work. Many thanx from both of us.
> 
> Rich


Glad that worked. That utility has been around for the last 3-4 versions of Office, yet because of where it is located, most don't know about it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Glad that worked. That utility has been around for the last 3-4 versions of Office, yet because of where it is located, most don't know about it.


I knew it was there, had never tried it and probably wouldn't have if not for your post.

Rich


----------

